# Terra clean has anyone used it ?



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all, I've been looking into getting my 3.2 v6 cleaned internally, I've seen Eddie china from wheeler dealers promote Terraclean and I'm interested. My engine has done 70000 and although it sounds and pulls just fine I feel it could run smoother. My thinking comes from an engine I rebuilt and cleaned, the smoothest engine I've ever had.

Has anyone used this service, did it make any difference.

I believe they claim better emissions, if your interested.
More power 
Better mpg 
Smoother running.

For around £100 and an hour of my life i hope it's all true.

http://www.terraclean.co.uk/index.html


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm curious too. I did see that wheeler dealers episode where the Jag was being cleaned. Looked promising but at the same time it felt too much like a sponsored item.

There are multiple seafoam movies on youtube too. Much smoke but cleaning? Don't know.

Drove to the office in 4th gear today on the motorway (half an hour at 4000-5000rpm). Engine ran nicely afterwards and purred like a cat.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I did indeed terraclean my 2.0tfsi last week as my mot was today. I'm out at the mo but will talk about it when I have a chance.


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> I did indeed terraclean my 2.0tfsi last week as my mot was today. I'm out at the mo but will talk about it when I have a chance.


That would be good, I know that carbon does build up and it does affect the airflow and can cause hot spots in the engine, this can cause timing issues and cause the engine to be inefficient.


----------



## performance_tuning (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Guys

We've been using the equipment for over a year now, and it really does perform as well as everyone and every review says.

We've been in a featured article for both Total BMW magazine, and Car Mechanic magazine, which are independent reviews of the product.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too saw Ed clean the Jag and was impressed, what I am unclear upon is how often this should be done is it mileage or time based?

Phil


----------



## performance_tuning (Feb 23, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> I too saw Ed clean the Jag and was impressed, what I am unclear upon is how often this should be done is it mileage or time based?
> 
> Phil


It is designed to be performed annually, or every service (whichever comes sooner).

Jags
Performance Tuning UK


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Just had a quick read up and I am def interested about doing this.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is it like a Redex treatment ie you add it to your fuel tank?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I had mine done last week, the main reason was my MOT was coming up and with a Racing cat it has always been close to failing. I decided after 3 years with the exhaust and the car being 5 years old it was a good time to get the engine internals cleaned out.

I called the regional guy (terraclean south) and he said he could drive now and be round mine in an hour. So Mike turned up, set his machinery up and with the engine running and the petrol lines clamped the engine ran off the solution for around 10-15 mins at 1,800 RPM.

Here are a couple pics of the car while it's running on the Terraclean fuel.


























The TT went on to pass it's MOT and was under the threshold by 3 quarters! So it seem the terraclean cleaned out the engine and exhaust to pass MOT. Engine power seems similar but seems to start up a lot better than before, this is the most noticeable thing about it all. The 2.0TFSI engine is average at starting even with some super power coils I have installed and now it seems to start a huge amount better. I am yet to test the MPG as have not had the chance but will report back when I find out.

I will say ring around a few people as there are deals to be had but can recommend Mike who runs the South terraclean section.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

A few people have chewed the fat on this on detailing world, mixed results, but I think you will always get plus and minus views on a product like this.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

CWM3 said:


> A few people have chewed the fat on this on detailing world, mixed results, but I think you will always get plus and minus views on a product like this.


I think that's always going to be the case with a product like this. I was sceptical but had the lowest MOT emissions reading since the car has had MOT's and it seems to start up a lot better every time. It would be nice if the MPG went up a little bit too but will reserve judgement until then. There seems to be no power difference.

If the MPG goes up from 36 to around 39-40 I will say it's been worth while.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds really beneficial, will see how my first MOT goes :/


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Mckenzie, cheers for the write up, did you notice any change in how smooth the engine was at idle, this is the reason I initially looked into getting this done.


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Similar products to this surface very few years and they never seem to get the punter's confidence. In the 70's I used to swear that a good blast through with Redex (squirted in through the carb) used to make my 850cc Mini go sooooo much smoother - the massive fog that used to follow me round during the process just added to the drama and MUST have meant that all the carbon was burning off the combustion chambers, right? More recent products like 10K and Sea Foam promise to deliver similar benefits but so far nothing has really grabbed the attention of the professional mechanics. I think Kwik Fit did a 'fuel system cleaner in a can' a while back but that seemed to die a death too.

I don't want to appear negative but is there any real evidence of benefits to the average driver? Can it in fact damage anything during the process? It appears to be some kind of solvent/detergent which must wash the bores in some way so will it increase wear at all? Has anyone reaped the benefits of this (quite expensive) treatment or is it just a placebo effect?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Patrizio72 said:


> Sounds really beneficial, will see how my first MOT goes :/


With a Decat RS I think you will have an issue. It's been hard enough for me to pass with a racing cat on a 2.0tfsi!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

cpuckers said:


> Mckenzie, cheers for the write up, did you notice any change in how smooth the engine was at idle, this is the reason I initially looked into getting this done.


No problem  Hard to say for sure as my exhaust is quite noisy. But I did think the engine may have been a little smoother when listening inside the engine bay, I have only done about 25 miles in the car since having it done. I'm sure since it's starting a lot better than the engine is operating better for it.

In regards to what you are saying Razman, it may be worth reading into why this is a little different from a fuel additive. The way the Terraclean works is by running off it's chemical solution instead of fuel that supposedly cleans the engine without creating carbon like normal fuel. I'm not saying I would invest my money into Terraclean but so far it has given me enough reason to believe my money was spent to good effect.

Hopefully with a bit more driving in the TT I can update to some more results. So far would say it's proving to have be worth it.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds really beneficial, will see how my first MOT goes :/
> ...


Trust me the cat will go back on before MOT and it will be back in the hands of the TT Shop to ensure it does. They made the mods to the car so will be in their own interest to get it past the MOT, what's the point otherwise.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Does the solution get injected in the normal way instead of normal fuel through the injectors?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

OK, curved ball time on this product, a lot of us are V Power bitches, which amongst other things, claims to keep the top end clean and free from residues and carbon.

Anyone had an experience of long term V Power use, then using Terraclean and seeing an emissions improvement at testing time?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

phope said:


> Does the solution get injected in the normal way instead of normal fuel through the injectors?


It still runs through the injectors as normal. I'm still unsure how it can clean the inlet valves apart from atomisation and the fumes seeping into the inlet side


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

CWM3 said:


> OK, curved ball time on this product, a lot of us are V Power bitches, which amongst other things, claims to keep the top end clean and free from residues and carbon.
> 
> Anyone had an experience of long term V Power use, then using Terraclean and seeing an emissions improvement at testing time?


In 5 years of ownership of this car and having it from brand new I have only filled up with super unleaded. 90% of the time it's from v power and the other 10% was BP or Tesco.

I think the thing to keep in mind is the Audi 2.0tfsi and others in the range like to run dirty and sooty, even with super unleaded there is a fair amount of dirt being produced. My exhaust usually after 50 miles from cleaning looks like a dirty chimney!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Fair point on the soot McKenzie, my TTS offside twin pipes soot up in no time, whereas the nearside stay pretty clean, all I use is V Power too.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Since the demise of leaded petrol which used to leave a light brown deposit on exhaust pipe, unleaded with its other additives leave this black sooty deposit.
Hoggy.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Since the demise of leaded petrol which used to leave a light brown deposit on exhaust pipe, unleaded with its other additives leave this black sooty deposit.
> Hoggy.


They indeed do but I've never owned a car or known a car that gets a sooty tailpipe as the 2.0tfsi TT (2.0 TFSI in all Audi's). The engine generally runs quite rich and smoke puff's out the pipe often when flooring it, not a massive amount but accumulates over time.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I only get that with my diesel car, no puffs from my petrol TT


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Patrizio72 said:


> I only get that with my diesel car, no puffs from my petrol TT


The older 2.0tfsi is known for it, the newer 2.0tfsi and 2.5 brute won't really have this. On a side note I think your right in regards to your car passing the MOT, not really much point modding if you have to go through the hassle of getting it to pass the MOT. With the Cat's on it should breeze through!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I see, didnt realise the older engine was a bit of a chugger. Yeah they have them stored specifically at their garage for when the time comes


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm didn't realise Terra clean is a temporary fuel replacement. That means that the intake valves are not being cleaned. All other parts of the engine can be cleaned by stirring her up: high rpms at motorway speeds and a couple of full blasts. After a few blasts no sooth comes from the engine and exhaust any more. A 'glowing hot' turbo and hot exhaust gasses should clean the lambda sensor and the catalytic converter. Then the car's electronics will have to adjust itself to compensate for a clean situation again.

Mine starts and idles better when cleaned by the 'Italian Tune-Up' procedure.

Sooth build up is a fact of life with direct injection engines. There is less time for fuel to vaporise before being ignited. Tiny fuel droplets don't burn fully and turn into sooth. When there is still sulphur in the fuel, the problem is even worse. But fortunately most fuels are low or ultra low on sulphur these days. Dirty spark plugs add to the problem as the sparks are weaker on dirty plugs. I find the NGK plugs are better self cleaning than the original Bosch plugs.

I guess when you have no chance for doing a proper Italian Tune-Up session, Terra clean is a good alternative. Certainly for engines that do lots of short trips.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

performance_tuning said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We've been using the equipment for over a year now, and it really does perform as well as everyone and every review says.
> 
> We've been in a featured article for both Total BMW magazine, and Car Mechanic magazine, which are independent reviews of the product.


Have you ever taken some before and after photos with a boroscope on a DI engine? 
I love the idea but I am very sceptical of it cleaning the back of the valves.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> Hmmm didn't realise Terra clean is a temporary fuel replacement. That means that the intake valves are not being cleaned. All other parts of the engine can be cleaned by stirring her up: high rpms at motorway speeds and a couple of full blasts. After a few blasts no sooth comes from the engine and exhaust any more. A 'glowing hot' turbo and hot exhaust gasses should clean the lambda sensor and the catalytic converter. Then the car's electronics will have to adjust itself to compensate for a clean situation again.
> 
> Mine starts and idles better when cleaned by the 'Italian Tune-Up' procedure.
> 
> ...


Im intrigued, whats the 'italian' job tuneup?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_tuneup

In my case: motorway speeds in 4th gear for 20-30 minutes. Let her run hot. Couple of times full throttle to 6000rpm, blowing out whatever sooth comes loose. Any sooth that doesn't blow out will be burned off because of the heat.

For me a great way of keeping things clean as I normally do mostly 60-65 mph in 6th.

Just accelerating at higher rpms doesn't cut it in my opinion. It's the prolonged period of time under load that tidies things up. Driving high speeds on the autobahn is great too, but too far away for most to do frequently.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My finely tuned horse would probably blow the turbo if i did that :lol:


----------



## performance_tuning (Feb 23, 2013)

Gizmo68 said:


> performance_tuning said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Not as of yet, but it is definitely something that we would be more than happy to do because we know the product works.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> My finely tuned horse would probably blow the turbo if i did that :lol:


You would have to keep a very close eye on all temperature dials available...

I guess all the tuning on your car didn't took cooling into account too. While the standard TT in any shape or form can do close to top speed on the German Autobahn for a couple of hours without melting, the same isn't true for highly tuned engines. The cooling circuit will throw in the towel, the rest will follow soon. 
But still you can shake her up a bit, no need to go all the way...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > My finely tuned horse would probably blow the turbo if i did that :lol:
> ...


Yeah I guess it's doing it sensibly in good measure every so often. Perhaps one measure is how much blackness there is on the tailpipes after a run.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

performance_tuning said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > performance_tuning said:
> ...


It would be _really_ useful if you could, I know quite a few B7 RS4 owners would love to see the results as the 4.2 V8 suffers really badly from carbon build up.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> It would be _really_ useful if you could, I know quite a few B7 RS4 owners would love to see the results as the 4.2 V8 suffers really badly from carbon build up.


Trouble is what feels as a leisurely drive to the engine already endangers the ownership of a driving license. One just can't put these engines to work and burn them clean legally. Audi engineers seem to believe motorways without speed limits exist all over the world, that fuel is always of the highest quality and that Audi drivers very often use the full potential of the car.


----------



## simontt (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, bit the bullet and gave this a go and got my 2007 mk 2 V6 with 80,000 on the clock done by Phil at Xavier Auto Clinic http://www.xavierautoclinic.co.uk in Hammersmith. £110 inc vat, took about an hour.

Can honestly say this is a lot more than an Italian tune up (which I've tried). Have always found that a blast up the motorway made the car sweeter for a few days but with a lot of central London commuting the benefits wore off pretty quickly.

Not so with terra clean. Car is totally transformed. It suffered a bit when cold with being unresponsive and sluggish particularly at slow speed and the pick up was poor and sometimes jerky on the S-tronic box. That has all gone. The power delivery is so much tighter, the pick up (even when cold) is phenomenal. Not having driven another V6 I always thought the engine was pretty smooth but it is so much better now, it just purrs like a cat! Entirely up to you but I think this is probably the best money I've spent on the car. The way I would describe the change is with hindsight, the car always felt before it was running on a richer mix than necessary and that it was trying to compensate because of the carbon build up and now that it's cleaned out it can run more efficiently- just my personal opinion, but that's what it feels like to me.

The only problem now is I'm in danger of getting a shed load of points on my license because it accelerates so much more quickly!

While I was there there was a 2003 Golf R32 that had failed its MOT for emissions and it sounded rough as f***. After the treatment it passed hands down and actually sounded sweet as a nut.

PS can't comment yet on MPG and probably won't be able to as spend so much time sitting in traffic but worth it for the driving benefits alone.

Not on commission or any incentives -hadn't been to Xavier Auto Clinic before and probably won't again as they're a bit far from me (although they were excellent) -just thought I'd share a totally independent review of my experience on the treatment with you all.

Would be interested to see if anyone out there who's tried this has any negative feedback- personally I'd be amazed if they have!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Simon, does the R32 and V6 TT not use *indirect* injection though?
I know terraclean will work on this engine as the solution flows through the inlet manifold and over the back of the valves which is where the majority of the carbon build up will occur.

Unfortunately it doesn't get this chance on the later direct injection engines as they inject the fuel directly into the cylinder.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I notice on their Twitter feed they're hosting an event for MX5 owners, I wonder if something similar could be arranged for the sooty TT brigade if there's enough interest?


----------



## performance_tuning (Feb 23, 2013)

beepcake said:


> I notice on their Twitter feed they're hosting an event for MX5 owners, I wonder if something similar could be arranged for the sooty TT brigade if there's enough interest?


We would be more than happy to do a group buy or TT day if there was enough interest for it.

Let us know.

www.performancetuninguk.com - [email protected]

nb - We would be happy to sponsor / donate the forum for any leads generated.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Gizmo68 said:


> Simon, does the R32 and V6 TT not use *indirect* injection though?
> I know terraclean will work on this engine as the solution flows through the inlet manifold and over the back of the valves which is where the majority of the carbon build up will occur.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't get this chance on the later direct injection engines as they inject the fuel directly into the cylinder.


I've heard of this product called Revive, which might be more suitable for direct injection cars, including petrol and diesel - from what I read, it is basically sprayed into the inlet manifold ahead of the turbo, helping to break down carbon/soot deposits

http://www.cleanmyengine.co.uk/


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

OK even Terraclean have all but admitted that this will not work on a DI engine:

http://www.terraclean.net/product.php?id=2

Why use our Pressurized Induction Tool?

Direct Injection Engines are particularly susceptible to carbon build up on the backs of the intake valves. *These valves are not cleaned during a conventional fuel system service and require a separate cleaning through the induction system*. As more and more vehicles are made with Direct Injection Engines, there is a greater need to service the Intake Valves separately from a conventional Fuel System Cleaning.


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

@ Simontt, thanks for the report, that's what I was hoping it would do for my v6, I'm going to get my car done as soon as I can, I will report back once done. As i described at the start of the thread I'm hoping I will see a noticeable difference when idling. Fingers crossed.


----------



## simontt (Jul 30, 2011)

Best of luck with yours, certainly was money well spent on my V6!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

phope said:


> Gizmo68 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon, does the R32 and V6 TT not use *indirect* injection though?
> ...


This "Revive" looks interesting. As far as I can tell it works differently to the terra clean but has anyone here used it?

I'd be interested to hear feedback as I noticed my exhaust chucking out more sooty emissions recently and think it needs a cleanup. As I've got the 2.0 TFSI doesn't sound like terra clean will do the job properly but hoping this will...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I can say I'm not overwhelmed by the results on my tfsi after a month. The fuel consumption has not changed, maybe by 0.5 mpg better but that's about it, power wise it's the same too. The only thing I feel this has helped with is cleaning the exhaust out for a MOT and it has seemed to help the engine start better. Not sure if I would do it again in all honesty. The direct injection engines will not see the benefits, shame really but have to say it wasn't worth the money. If I had seen 2 mpg better I may have said its worth it but power and mpg are exactly the same.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I emailed my local place to ask if they had the Pressurized Induction Tool to do my TFSI, but they rather ambiguously replied to say their machine "will do TFSI engines".

The Revive stuff looks more promising, but their website is a bit lacking in info, and my local place doesn't even mention it on their website.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

beepcake said:


> I emailed my local place to ask if they had the Pressurized Induction Tool to do my TFSI, but they rather ambiguously replied to say their machine "will do TFSI engines".
> 
> The Revive stuff looks more promising, but their website is a bit lacking in info, and my local place doesn't even mention it on their website.


Yeah I emailed Revive to see if it actually cleans behind the valves on a direct injection engine and here is their reply:



> Hello Joe.
> 
> Thanks for your enquiry on Revive.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is better suited to TFSI engines than Terra. I might give it a go, just looking at prices here to do it myself:

http://www.getme-tools.co.uk/shop/index ... /?q=revive

UPDATE - Just noticed it's cheaper on ebay!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

datamonkey said:


> Sounds like it is better suited to our TFSI engines than Terra. I might give it a go, just looking at prices here to do it myself:
> 
> http://www.getme-tools.co.uk/shop/index ... /?q=revive
> 
> UPDATE - Just noticed it's cheaper on ebay!


Seems like a bit of a faff to do yourself, not to mention needing two people - I might give my local place a call and see if they still do it and how much they charge.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

beepcake said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like it is better suited to our TFSI engines than Terra. I might give it a go, just looking at prices here to do it myself:
> ...


Yeah it does seem a bit of a pain. Could you let me know how much your local garage charges if you find out please?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Will do.


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Personally use BG44 and the diesel variant in another car. BG products get good reviews and well regarded in USA.

http://www.powerenhancer.co.uk/product. ... on-remover


----------



## alan123 (Aug 3, 2012)

I assume the Terraclean system will work just as well on the Mk 1 - 2005 V6 engine dirrevited. Might give this a go
, the nearest place to me seems to be in leeds.


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Well finally got round to getting this done, I always thought my engine was not as smooth as it should be and thanks to the Souths terra clean rep, I now know it wasn't.

The whole process only took one hour and was interesting to watch.

The results were noticeable almost instantly. My engine felt like it had a slight mis fire and idled a bit rough, as soon as the clean started I could see and hear a difference to the engine, the carbon that started to drip from the exhaust was also almost instant. The rep also checked the car using his diagnostic tool and proved there was no misfire before so it was just the carbon build up causing the poor performance.

Following the clean I was told to give the car a 10 mile run and what a difference, the smoothness and power were fantastic, not had a long run to see the MPG but I really don't care about that. It feels like a totally different car.

Thanks for the advice given when I originally asked this question and I would really recommend this to any V6 owner. Terraclean Gosport provided a speedy and good service if you live down south.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

cpuckers said:


> Well finally got round to getting this done, I always thought my engine was not as smooth as it should be and thanks to the Souths terra clean rep, I now know it wasn't.
> 
> The whole process only took one hour and was interesting to watch.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, might give them a buzz in the coming weeks!!


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a happy V6 owner, the southern terra clean guy I used did say he does go to London to do the service. I do like it when hey come to me.

http://www.terracleansouth.co.uk/


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

A quick update on MPG following the Terra clean and the results have blown me away, I drive to Scotland once a month and usually get mid 29 MPG over the 500 mile journey. I have never had over 30 MPG. This time I tried to mirror my usual driving style and straight away I was seeing 35 MPG showing on the average MPG display, by the end of the drive I had averaged 67 MPH and was showing 34.7.

That equates to a 17% increase from previous journeys and I did notice that I was able to extend my first stop on the M6 for fuel. The last 30 mile stretch of my journey was on twisty roads and I did have a play and the car felt amazing.

As stated previously I would recommend this to anyone, well I think V6 owners would get more from it as they do not have direct injection therefore the inlet does get cleaned.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

cpuckers said:


> A quick update on MPG following the Terra clean and the results have blown me away, I drive to Scotland once a month and usually get mid 29 MPG over the 500 mile journey. I have never had over 30 MPG. This time I tried to mirror my usual driving style and straight away I was seeing 35 MPG showing on the average MPG display, by the end of the drive I had averaged 67 MPH and was showing 34.7.
> 
> That equates to a 17% increase from previous journeys and I did notice that I was able to extend my first stop on the M6 for fuel. The last 30 mile stretch of my journey was on twisty roads and I did have a play and the car felt amazing.
> 
> As stated previously I would recommend this to anyone, well I think V6 owners would get more from it as they do not have direct injection therefore the inlet does get cleaned.


Hi mate, that's very impressive and good gains for fuel consumption.
Thanks for reporting back -


----------



## alan123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Great results will be giving this a go within the next month or two.


----------



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

I've a 2007 3.2 V6 with only 18k miles on it. Having bought it 2 months ago, I'm concerned previous owner(s) did a lot of very short distance journeys, so engine would'nt really get up to temperature... can this accelerate carbon build up?? :?:

I'm thinking if getting engine Terracleaned, as it doesn't run as smoothly at idle or under mild acceleration, as I remember my last 3.2 ...

Anyone had the Terraclean treatment on a low mileage engine (in an older car)?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

The bloke I used did say that a car with over 10k would see some benefit from the process, I'm 60k more miles than you and it did help a lot, I did notice with my V6 that using 97 Ron gives a smoother running engine, not a real surprise there but getting a terraclean costs £126, won't do any harm in my opinion.


----------



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks. I think its worth a try, particularly as there are apparently few downsides.


----------

